# Elgato EyeTV Diversity - Il capte rien...



## lordnicolas! (19 Juin 2007)

Bonjour,

Donc je suis nouveau chez mac. J'ai un Imac24 et j'ai donc pris le systeme EyeTV Diversity.
Installe ok, je met les antennes a 30cm fantastique.
La le soft scan pour trouvé des chaine et il ne trouve rien...
Pareil avec la recherche avancée.
Que dois je faire ?

Il n'y a pas de hotline chez elgato, juste un systeme de mail, donc le délais de réponse risque d'etre long sachant qu'il me reste encore 10j pour renvoyer le produit


----------



## Coltrane (19 Juin 2007)

Bonjour, si ce n'est pas un souci lié au matériel, c'est sans doute du à un signal trop faible avec les petites antennes. Peux-tu essayer de relier la clef à une antenne de toit, ou essaye de changer de pièce.


----------



## Harald (20 Juin 2007)

l'antenne ne sert a rien moi je capte que deux chaines avec. Mon truc a ete de connecter le eyetv directement a ma teledistribution. Maintenant ca marche nickel.


----------



## lordnicolas! (20 Juin 2007)

Merci pour vos réponse, je ferais donc un test demain (la je bosse)

Ouai, enfin si les antennes ne fonctionnent pas, vl'a l'interet... C'est domage


----------



## ficelle (20 Juin 2007)

lordnicolas! a dit:


> Ouai, enfin si les antennes ne fonctionnent pas, vl'a l'interet... C'est domage



les petites antennes fonctionnent parfaitement par endroits, et sont inefficaces à d'autres...

la première chose a faire, c'est de tester la réception tnt de ton secteur avec une antenne de toit...


----------



## lordnicolas! (20 Juin 2007)

ficelle a dit:


> les petites antennes fonctionnent parfaitement par endroits, et sont inefficaces à d'autres...
> 
> la première chose a faire, c'est de tester la réception tnt de ton secteur avec une antenne de toit...


Ba pour la TNT, je pourrais pas voir chez moi je pense... J'ai une vieille antenne qui capte même pas c+...
Mais je suis allez voir sur le site pour la TNT ils disent que la région est bien équipé pour la tnt.


----------



## Coltrane (20 Juin 2007)

lordnicolas! a dit:


> Ba pour la TNT, je pourrais pas voir chez moi je pense... J'ai une vieille antenne qui capte m&#234;me pas c+...
> Mais je suis allez voir sur le site pour la TNT ils disent que la r&#233;gion est bien &#233;quip&#233; pour la tnt.


Ben si tu ne captes pas avec une antenne de toit, ce n'est m&#234;me pas la peine d'essayer avec les petites antennes. Soit tu fais reprendre ta clef, soit tu d&#233;m&#233;nages, soit tu me la revends pas cher.


----------



## divoli (20 Juin 2007)

lordnicolas! a dit:


> Ba pour la TNT, je pourrais pas voir chez moi je pense... J'ai une vieille antenne qui capte m&#234;me pas c+...
> Mais je suis allez voir sur le site pour la TNT ils disent que la r&#233;gion est bien &#233;quip&#233; pour la tnt.



Il peut y avoir des endroits tr&#232;s localis&#233;s &#224; l'int&#233;rieur de r&#233;gions desservies, o&#249; pour une raison ou pour une autre (un obstacle naturel notamment), tu ne pourras rien recevoir. Renseigne-toi aupr&#232;s de ton entourage, ou sur le site de la TNT...


----------



## lordnicolas! (20 Juin 2007)

Coltrane a dit:


> Ben si tu ne captes pas avec une antenne de toit, ce n'est même pas la peine d'essayer avec les petites antennes. Soit tu fais reprendre ta clef, soit tu déménages, soit tu me la revends pas cher.



Non mais je capte rien avec l'antenne de toit car c'est une antenne des année 60,
J'ai eu une réponse d'elgato : 

D'après http://www.tdf.fr/tnt-cartes-couverture/?dpt=28
oui, vous avez un Signal TNT chez vous, mais pas toutes les chaînes.
EyeTV Diversity peut capter ces chaînes, mais peut-être que vous avez un problème de signal.
Voici donc ce que vous pourriez faire:

Ouvrez les préférences matérielles d'EyeTV > signal et mettez le stick en mode double tuner.
Ensuite, 2 barres seront affichées. Choisissez une chaîne, réglez les chaînes (avec EyeTV 2.4.1 d'installé) à capter 40% ou plus. Vous avez le moyen également de brancher une antenne plus grande sur la clé Diversity:

http://elgato.com/downloads/qsg/QSG_diversity_Web_07-05-11.pdf

La clé Hybride prend la TV hertzienne également, mais là, un seul tuner peut être utilisé à la fois. UN échange peut être fait bien sûr, si le revendeur fait cet échange.

Je fais un test...


----------



## Coltrane (20 Juin 2007)

lordnicolas! a dit:


> Non mais je capte rien avec l'antenne de toit car c'est une antenne des année 60


Et alors, on ne savait pas faire les antennes dans les années 60? La mienne date de ces années et elle capte très bien; je n'ai même pas besoin d'un amplificateur. 
J'ai aussi une Elgato diversity et je capte avec les petites antennes, donc le plus important est le niveau du signal. Tu dois être dans une zone où il est faiblard.
Si tu as la possibilité d'essayer avec une antenne intérieur type parabole amplifiée, ça peut le faire aussi.


----------



## Romuald (20 Juin 2007)

ficelle a dit:


> les petites antennes fonctionnent parfaitement par endroits, et sont inefficaces à d'autres...



Et ça se joue parfois à quelques centimètres. Chez moi, à 30 cm près, la qualité passe de 0 à 100 ! L'orientation joue aussi ; curieusement, toujours chez moi, ça reçoit mieux avec les antennes parallèles au mur.

Quant au niveau affiché dans les préférences, la qualité du signal est prépondérante sur le niveau : en ce moment je suis à 40% de qualité et 19% de niveau, ça marche impec. Si je bouge l'antenne et que je passe à 20% de qualité et 80% de niveau, purien...

N'hésite donc pas à faire des essais dans tous les sens.


----------



## lordnicolas! (21 Juin 2007)

Coltrane a dit:


> Et alors, on ne savait pas faire les antennes dans les années 60? La mienne date de ces années et elle capte très bien; je n'ai même pas besoin d'un amplificateur.
> J'ai aussi une Elgato diversity et je capte avec les petites antennes, donc le plus important est le niveau du signal. Tu dois être dans une zone où il est faiblard.
> Si tu as la possibilité d'essayer avec une antenne intérieur type parabole amplifiée, ça peut le faire aussi.


 
J'ai essayé avec une antenne d'interieur et il capte un signale sans probleme (70-80%) mais il ne trouve toujours pas de chaine.
J'ai pas encore essayé avec l'antenne du toit...
Je ne pensais pas que la TNT fonctionnais avec les tres anciennes antennes...


----------



## Coltrane (21 Juin 2007)

As-tu des voisins qui reçoivent la TNT?


----------



## lordnicolas! (21 Juin 2007)

Coltrane a dit:


> As-tu des voisins qui reçoivent la TNT?



Quoi ????? Des voisins ??? Tu parles à tes voisins toi ????  

Non j'en sais rien, je vais demander, j'ai eménagé depuis peu et mon voisin est... une maison de retraite


----------



## divoli (21 Juin 2007)

lordnicolas! a dit:


> Quoi ????? Des voisins ??? Tu parles à tes voisins toi ????
> 
> Non j'en sais rien, je vais demander, j'ai eménagé depuis peu et mon voisin est... une maison de retraite



Ben oui, c'est ce que je t'incitais à faire précédemment, ça me paraît évident. Va falloir commencer par là...


----------



## lordnicolas! (21 Juin 2007)

divoli a dit:


> Ben oui, c'est ce que je t'incitais à faire précédemment, ça me paraît évident. Va falloir commencer par là...



Je sais bien, mais d'apres le site de la TNT tout est OK, j'ai confiance quand même un peu


----------



## divoli (21 Juin 2007)

Il peut y avoir des endroits tr&#232;s localis&#233;s, qui peuvent m&#234;me concerner qu'une partie d'une commune (en r&#233;gion montagneuse par exemple), o&#249; la r&#233;ception TNT est impossible par une antenne. A mettre en rapport avec la situation de l'&#233;metteur, et les &#233;ventuels obstacles entre cet &#233;metteur et ton domicile. Dans ce cas l&#224;, il faut trouver une autre solution, style parabole...

Mais bon, il faut d&#233;j&#224; exclure cette possibilit&#233; en demandant dans ton voisinage...


----------



## lordnicolas! (21 Juin 2007)

divoli a dit:


> Mais bon, il faut déjà exclure cette possibilité en demandant dans ton voisinage...



Punaise le voisin à la TNT par canal-sat et la maison de retraite n'a pas la TNT....


----------



## XPR bigbos LION (11 Août 2010)

UP !!

J'ai acheté ma clef hier et je n'ai eu aucun signal depuis mon Imac 27. Donc j'ai quand même testé avec mon PC portable et la surprise, je capte. J'ai bien remarqué que de bouger les antennes d'un rien peut faire toute la différence mais j'ai jamais eu la possiblement de recevoir le signal lorsque mon diversity est branché à l'imac.

HELP ME PLEASE !

merci


----------



## Yuls (4 Septembre 2010)

As tu une fenêtre qui donne une vue dégagée en direction de l'émetteur de Nuits-St Georges ?

Même question pour les émetteurs de Montmuzard (vers le Campus) et de Chênove ?


----------



## XPR bigbos LION (17 Septembre 2010)

Je ne sais pas si je suis sûr ces émetteurs car l'antenne râteau pour la TV est dirigé dans l'autre sens mais je ne peux pas le dire avec certitude.
En tout cas je suis sous comble aménagé donc passe assez bien. L'autre coup je poses les antennes à coté d'un massicot en acier et j'ai eu du 100% tout le temps.

Mais je te remercie de ta réponse car il se peut que j'emmène le système elgato à mon internat dans Dijon même, comme ça je saurais où dirigé les antennes.


----------



## Yuls (18 Septembre 2010)

Je serais toi, je prendrais une antenne d'intérieur UHF de forme parabolique qu'on trouve dans le commerce à 20 euros (ce n'est pas la ruine non plus) : 







Comme c'est une Diversity, avec deux entrées d'antennes, il faudra bricoler avec un répartiteur à fiches F (5 Euros): 






Ne prend surtout pas de T, c'est de la m*rde, t'auras des pertes de signal sur des canaux que tu censé bien recevoir !

Et ne prend pas de câble tout fait vendu sous blister, c'est mal conçu et surtout mal blindé, donc ça choppe les parasites impulsionnels...:hein:

Il te faudra du câble 17VTAC, 3 fiches F, une fiche femelle 9,52mm (fiches à embout bleu et pas vert) et deux fiches mâle 9,52mm.

Tout est expliqué comment faire :

http://www.bricovideo.com/bricolage_hifi-video_realisation_cable_antenne_TV.html

http://www.bricovideo.com/bricolage_hifi-video_fiche_f_connecteur_parabole.html

Je ne sais pas avec quels accessoires la diversity est livrée pour brancher les 2 entrées sur une prise d'antenne extérieure....

Déjà ça sera mieux que les petites antennes livrées avec la clé, à défaut de brancher sur la prise murale, et je ne crois pas que les résidences étudiantes seront prêtes lors du passage au tout numérique le 16 novembre en Bourgogne... (et dans les autres régions aussi)

*Les chaines et les canaux sont :*

_TNT-R1 25H (France2, France3 Dijon, France5, LCP, France3 Besançon, France O)
TNT-R1 53V (France2, France3, France5, LCP, VOO TV, France O)
TNT-R2 50H (Direct8, France4, BfmTv, Direct Star, Gulli, i>Télé)
TNT-R3 63H (C+HD, C+Ciné, C+Sport, Planète, Tps Star, Chaine payante à venir)
TNT-R4 66H (M6, W9, NT1, Paris Première, Arte HD)
TNT-HD 32H démarrage: 16/11/2010 (TF1 HD, France2 HD, M6 HD)
TNT-R6 28H (TF1, LCI, Eurosport, TF6, Nrj12, Tmc, Arte)
_
*Après le 16 novembre *:

_TNT-R1 37H (France2, France3, France5, LCP, chaîne locale, France O)
TNT-R2 50H (Direct8, France4, BfmTv, Virgin17, Gulli, i>Télé)
TNT-R3 59H (C+HD, C+Ciné, C+Sport, Planète, Tps Star, Chaine payante à venir)
TNT-R4 33H (M6, W9, NT1, Paris Première, Arte HD)
TNT-R5 28H (TF1 HD, France2 HD, M6 HD)
TNT-R6 32H (TF1, LCI, Eurosport, TF6, Nrj12, Tm_c, Arte)

Donc à partir du 16 novembre, il faudra refaire un scan, et tu auras des chaines HD en plus (TF1 HD, France2 HD, M6 HD)

Tableau de conversion Mhz (EyeTV) / Canaux UHF en PJ : 
	

		
			
		

		
	

Voir la pièce jointe 36531


N'hésites pas si t'as des questions...


----------



## XPR bigbos LION (18 Septembre 2010)

J'y avais pensé, mais impossible de remettre la mains sur cette veille antenne.


----------

